# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  GPGDragon V3.13 Release!!!<SPD Android Support Mstar 8532Bx Support>

## mohamed73

*<First in the World Support Spreadtrum Android>*    Spreadtrum SC6820 SC8810 Add
   Read Flash Support
   Auto Format Support
   Write Flash Support
   Read Code Support
   IMEI Repair Support  *  Mstar 8532B CPU Add*    Read Flash Support
   Write Flash Support
   Read Code Support    You need Upgrade your Box to 1.61 after Spreadtrum 6820 Pinfind Support  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## البركاني

مششششكووووووررررين

----------

